# Mark's 40ish gallon Fluval Studio



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I just wanted to jump on the tank journal band wagon. This is my newly started 40g planted.

3 x sunburst platys
3 x mickey mouse platys 
1 x hitch hiker snail that came home from lfs

Co2 injected 5lb can, aquatex regulator.
Aqueon led light with some hacks added on
fluval 300w heater
260 gph sub pump...forget the brand
10ish gallon sump filtration filled with carbon, bio balls, sponge and bio cubes.
sub state is black and white sand with fluorite dark buried. 
Paramaters

pH 7.5
kh 7
gh 7
temp 74 f
ammo 0.0
nitrite 0.0
nitrate 0.0

That's about it for now. Just getting her started and hope for the best. For anyone that is wondering that java fern is planted in the substrate....but not for long. I have to tie it off to the driftwood in the next little bit. Just haven't had the time. oddly enough though. the roots have moved above the substrate to get into open water. Suppose that makes the plants smarter than I am.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

That tank and equipment set-up looks very well put together Mark. As the tank matures it will be interesting to see how it develops. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks great. One suggestion I might have is to fit the tank with a lower wattage heater. A 300 w heater is way too much for a tank of that size unless your room is ice cold. It would lead to the heater to cycling on and off more frequently than a lower wattage heater and earlier thermo couple failure. Should it fail closed your fish could get cooked in a very short time. I would normally use 200 w or less in a tank that size. Even 100 w heater would be adequate.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

the heater does nothing =) it is set at 18 just in case the fireplace goes out! The wife is away some days and it can chill down a wee bit. The pump does the majority of the heating from what I can gather. The heater is a wee bit beefy for the tank to be certain.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> the heater does nothing =) it is set at 18 just in case the fireplace goes out! The wife is away some days and it can chill down a wee bit. The pump does the majority of the heating from what I can gather. The heater is a wee bit beefy for the tank to be certain.


Haha...ok then it's probably fine if your house is warm enough that it rarely comes on. Yeah, with a big pump going on in there is probably plenty of heat.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Added a school of 8 Rasbora to the mix today. They seemed to take well last night. Now we hope it stays that way. Need a bigger bio load in that tank and they seemed like a fun little bunch of fellows. They are so shifty me and the wife could only count 7 over and over last night so i actually went out onto the lawn and tried to find the 8th where i emptied the bucket from drop acclimatizing them. Lo and behold, come back in and hey, there ARE eight.
Hopefully i can see some nitrate in there now after a couple of days, unless the plants eat it all. Which really, wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Added some little friends =)


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking good! If there is one plant you ought to try it would be cyprus helferi - it would fill the back left tank right up and it goes well with you current plant selection. I just updated my journal with my Brio35 with it in there.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I will look into that thanks for the suggestion! I find it hard to get plants over here on Vancouver Island unless I want to drive to Victoria.... grrrrr. I see all the wonderful things all you lower mainlanders have for sale/access to and I get all jealous 

Side note, it is 1:30 in the am and for whatever reason I am awake, well lucky me. The power just kicked out and I was here to notice so on went the generator and my fishy friends were saved. Thank the heavens for gas powered gennys living in BC


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

side note... I just looked up that plant and I think I have 2 of them.... lol

I have no idea what any of them are I just buy them because they look nice then I spend hour Googling them to try and sort out what they are... which is hard because they all look the damn same


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> side note... I just looked up that plant and I think I have 2 of them.... lol
> 
> I have no idea what any of them are I just buy them because they look nice then I spend hour Googling them to try and sort out what they are... which is hard because they all look the damn same


That's how it starts haha - what looks good and fits the idea you have in your head. If you are willing to pay for shipping I am sure that April's or other online retailers can send something over to you...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I just wanted to say, second time in a week that I'm up in the middle of the night running my generator trying to keep my little buddies alive during another weather related power outage. Keeping fish is almost more work than my three year old


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Lost a Rasbora today. Not the figurative sense of lost that we get when someone dies or grows apart from our lives but the literal kind. I lost it. I tore my sump apart, scoured the tank and looked everywhere on the floor. Gone.

I'm not even sure what to think at this point. so much for a "closed" loop system.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank looks great. Very clean and beautiful. Sorry about the rasbora. Little fish tend to do that once in a while.

I bought a generator years back for our house and my father-in-laws. Turns out our power is supplied by underground powerlines so not as much worried about these storms (but still vulnerable to earthquakes I guess). I also have battery-operated air pumps, big box of D cells, and a couple of UPS battery backup systems in case of power failure. Then again, my reef tanks are $$$ so I have to protect my "investment"/addiction.

Looking forward to seeing more pics as your tank matures.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Twilight in the magic kingdom.
That side light is my aero garden sprout. It isn't so bright in the real world over here but unfortunately it shows up kinda bad in photo.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tank looks great. One suggestion I might have is to fit the tank with a lower wattage heater. A 300 w heater is way too much for a tank of that size unless your room is ice cold. It would lead to the heater to cycling on and off more frequently than a lower wattage heater and earlier thermo couple failure. Should it fail closed your fish could get cooked in a very short time. I would normally use 200 w or less in a tank that size. Even 100 w heater would be adequate.


 Another good option is a Finnex controller to run the heater if it's a bit big otherwise I would run a smaller wattage for sure.
Beautiful looking tank, can't wait to set up my Osaka 155 cube hopefully it looks as good as yours. Nice job


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Happy everyone is happy me.
Gravel vacs wreak havoc on white sand capped on black sand. Now I have salt and pepper sand. I kinda like it so it's OK! 
Someday when I can get my hand on something I like it will be carpeting plants of some kind or other.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Funny. I tried to do a sand and gravel floor once, but keeping the two separate became more work than it was worth (unfortunately). So . . . out it all came, sifted the sand from the gravel, and put the sand ONLY back into the tank. After all was said and done, I actually do prefer the uniformity of the sand along the bottom - and a lot less fiddling when it comes to vacuuming time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Mistakes were made, I'm not gonna lie. In truth white sand was a horrible idea. If cleanliness is godliness then aquariums fall somewhere close to Charles Manson when it comes to keeping things stark white. Live and learn.

Started dosing some nitrate today seeing as mine is at 0 all the time which with even the moderate plant load I have is no good. Hope to see some promising results.

For anyone wondering, don't ever buy "glosso" root tabs on amazon. They might say for aquarium use however given the amount of ammonical Nitrogen they contain they are not an ideal choice. I learned this the hard way. After am initial ammonia spike of around 1.0 ppm from zero a couple of water changes and some late night prayers, things have leveled off. Nitrites followed suit for about 5-6 days afterwards. Spikes hit over 2.0 ppm. Repeat water changes and prayers. All this leads me to believe that the ammonia is still being released however the bacteria are doing their job. Nitrite has gone down to about 0.25 ppm and stabilized. Water changes are down to once every two days which I figure another day or two should be over. Back to my previous point, somewhere in there nitrate has to be occurring however with the water changes and the plants it reads zero constantly. Solution....douse it and see what happens. More hope for the best and pray.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I gave up on sand/substrate for the same reason you have taken a photo of above LOL. What I learned from other peoples' tanks are that you lay soil underneath and just top off sand completely (so you still have a nutrient base) with an aesthetic top.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone else remember Ripley's believe it or not... well I got one for you.

Douced my take with potassium nitrate (kinda, but we have been over that) to up around 30 ppm this morning. Measured it, hence the knowing what it was and what have you. Well six hours into the photoperiod of the day and it is all gone. Not some of it..... ALL of it. Ran the test 3 times....still gone. This does not seem possible to me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So you dosed, tested immediately to read 30 ppm nitrate and then 6 hours later used the same kit in the same water and got 0?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I tested it about 30 min after dousing. Then six ish hours later and got somewhere between zero and five. Api master test kit. Ran it three times because I figured it was impossible. Which I'm still sure it is 

Starting to think perhaps the first test was the wonky one. That would make way more sense


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's crazy and the reason I asked for specifics. That uptake rate is insane!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So it's day two of what in the world is going on around here. Doused this thing again. Back up to somewhere in between 20-40 ppm. Closer to 20 but with a little darkness so let's guess around 30ppm NO3. I'll test it again tonight and see what is happening. Same douse as yesterday with the same reading so I'm kinda leaning to my test wasn't wrong.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are able to read nitrates the first time your testing is not wrong.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I will look into that thanks for the suggestion! I find it hard to get plants over here on Vancouver Island unless I want to drive to Victoria.... grrrrr. I see all the wonderful things all you lower mainlanders have for sale/access to and I get all jealous/QUOTE]
> 
> Courtenay Pets on Cliffe Ave has decent plant selection....would be a little closer for you than Victoria


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Actually, I have WHITE-ish sand only and it looks great with the green of the live plants and the solid black background. 

If I did not have any background - clear glass back - I probably would not use the white sand as everything would look too washed out. (In that case, I would likely add some "colour" on the floor bottom with black sand or creeping plants and mosses as ground cover.)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the store in Courtenay. That would make me much less angry then driving to vic


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Planted a new baby today and this time my wife can't take all the credit I made it all on my own 

If nothing else my plants are healthy as can be.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Well I can officially confirm I have 2 MTS in my tank. Right now that's dandy seeing as I have a wee bit of a diatom outbreak seeing as this tank is only about a month old. The question is should we take a guess as to how many I will have come summer?? I got dibs on 372. Whoever comes closest can have them all 

Edit: I lied now I can see three


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

MTS are the 'herpes' of the Gastropod world. I have them in 2 tanks I inherited, and hope they don't 'migrate' to my other tanks.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

this is my understanding too. However when you put it like that it sure makes me laugh!

Would it be safe to assume you might want to remove them right away or am I correct in assuming they could pose a small benefit to my startup ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never been a fan of MTS. I would remove them as I find them. They do actually keep substrate from compacting.... but I still don't appreciate them. I have grown to appreciate other snails though (especially Ramshorn).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Diatoms have invaded, the heat killed some of my grass but on the up and up everything is growing and I haven't lost any fish to the ick. Another week of high temps and I'm going to declare a victory on that front. Cycle seems finished nitrite finally dropped to zeros...I still blame the glosso root tabs but what can I say. Waiting to add a clean up crew but can't be doing anything until I know the ick is gone. Don't need to put anyone else's life on jeopardy, becides what a little new tank diatom outbreak between friends right?

Also while we are on the subject....why did no one tell me platys aren't really fish they are massive poop factories!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Well... it would appear my promiscuous platy should have stopped by planned parenthood because now there are six more in the fold!!

Hooray for fry!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

It's growing in so well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I really thought my windelov java fern was doing its best to die on me and I was sad. Who kills java fern anyway?? Turns out it was just getting settled in because today there are new leaves on all three sections I have tied to my driftwood. New growth is the best growth!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Platy fry are alive!!

There are six that I can count and they seem to have out grown the edible zone so it looks like they are keepers at this point. Added a good assortment of plants donated by Seahorse_fanatic over the weekend and I'm gonna say at this point my planted tank is successfully planted  Gonna have to rescape my tank soon, it's starting to look like a messy jungle in there but I love it. All the other little fishies look happy and healthy and it has been a little over a week with no signs of the ick. Looks like heat beat back the beast.

Paramaters have normalized with pH 6.8 -7.0 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 and I'm keeping nitrate between 20-40 ppm for the sake of the plants. Still tweaking the photoperiod so I get a wee bit of bba from time to time on some of my plants but I will get it sorted. Looking to add a clean up crew now that the tank is relatively established. Gladly would accept some advice on what might be best. Cheers!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Otocats! I love them so much. Also, ramshorn snails if you don't have them already... Sorry I can't remember all of a sudden haha. I would say Amanos - but they can get pretty greedy with food... so if you want something more docile, cherry shrimp is a better choice.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Otocats were definitely on my radar and I just found a source for ramshorn snails so that sounds like a good choice to me. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

uh what is that?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a Physa pond snail. They are not harmful however can be unsightly to some.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks mate!
He seems to be eating things I don't like so he can live free.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks mate!
> He seems to be eating things I don't like so he can live free.


I personally don't like the look of snails and would remove him and let your algae eaters do the work... Because there'll be MANY MANY more of them in the future. That is, if there aren't several hatching under the substrate already


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I kinda like my random snail population. At least for the here and now. When they start to get out of control I'm sure I will regret this decision  

I could be wrong on this, as I am on so very much else but, given that these snails are hermaphrodites I get that 2 snails mean more snails but I am sure I only have one. That means just one right?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> ......I could be wrong on this, as I am on so very much else but, given that these snails are hermaphrodites I get that 2 snails mean more snails but I am sure I only have one. That means just one right?


There are NEVER just one.... Muahahaha!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: . . . "hermaphrodites I get that 2 snails mean more snails but I am sure I only have one."

--------------------
i.e. a person or animal having both male and female sex organs or other sexual characteristics, either abnormally or (in the case of some organisms) as the natural condition.

So, I am no biologist, but I think this could mean that ONE snail can reproduce all by itself with no help from others. If that be the case, you will have a tankful in due course.

:lol:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I got on the good times Google and from what I can gather it needs a second set of genetics to make it tick. At least that is what I took from the information. I'll let you know when I have hundreds of them and it turns out i was wrong


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> There are NEVER just one.... Muahahaha!!!!!!


I'm with Stuart. If you see one, there are already multiples. I'm sure you'll find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

dammit...why you wanna bring me down


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

BOTH critters exist in nature.

SOME snails can reproduce just with itself (asexual reproduction).

A hermaphrodite snail has both male and female "parts", so it can take on either role as needed. Regardless, a PAIR is required in any breeding situation i.e male/female, herm with another herm, herm with male, or herm with female.

So . . . it all depends what kind of snail you have in your tank to know how reproduction occurs . . . and how frequently your inventory will double exponentially.

Can't say you haven't been warned! (hehehe)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

so that blob to the left of my overflow pipe.... that represents all my hopes and dreams being flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> so that blob to the left of my overflow pipe.... that represents all my hopes and dreams being flushed down the toilet.


I don't get it =O?? What's wrong?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Dou said:


> I don't get it =O?? What's wrong?


What is wrong is that I definitely have more snails!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

" . . . and she told two friends, and so on and so on . . . "


(For those of you on the younger side of 50, there was a 1970's TV ad about a brand of hair colouring. Sales doubled!)


Back to snails: Obviously, these will continue to multiply. If you do not wish to have snails in this tank, then pluck each one out as soon as it is spotted. It will take some time and diligence, but, eventually, none will be left. Alternatively, there are some fish which feed on snails. Not sure which ones. Perhaps some other member(s) can assist in this regard. Tricky part here, of course, is getting the proper number of snail-eating fishes which can keep a balanced pace with the snail reproduction rate.

I suppose there may be some "chemical" way to address the matter. Not sure what that would be. Regardless, not a route that I would recommend.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> " . . . and she told two friends, and so on and so on . . . "
> 
> (For those of you on the younger side of 50, there was a 1970's TV ad about a brand of hair colouring. Sales went through the roof!)


I believe that was actually Pert Shampoo.....not that I'm old or anything.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I hate to admit when I'm wrong....but there is literally living proof of it so it is hard to deny!

On to option number two, escargot side business.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "I believe that was actually Pert Shampoo . . . "

-------------------------------------------------

Actually, it was neither a hair colour nor Pert. The ad gimmick was for Faberge Organics Shampoo.

Whew! Now I can sleep tonight - counting snails, instead of sheep.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL

You lot make me laugh.
Nothing like waking up with smiles.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Loool! What kind of snails are they? If ramshorns.. I love ramshorns and you should just leave them in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

word on the street are that they are pond snails. that and mts but that is a whole different conversation


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Let's hope these are NOT Ramshorn snails.

Just looked on Wikipedia. Ramshorn snails are "hermaphrodites" (see earlier postings on that subject). Basically: Party Central !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

gonna have to rename the thread to "marks 40ish gallon snail farm" not to mention the dozen or so platy fry.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

You know where you are.....?
Your in the jungle baby!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So after almost tearing down this tank because it was making me angry I'm back in love with her.

My reef setup forced me to move this little baby to a new location in my house which exposed all 4 sides of the tank. The "back" side is now on display from my couch and it was a mess. Mulm was invading my moss, tannins were driving me crazy and microbubbles were everywhere. Well I upped the pump flow, added a pre and post drain filter placed the return under water and tossed a bag of carbon in my sump. 2 days later, crystal clear water. I turned off my CO2 for the time being just because I'm not really sure I need it. I have IMO, very good plant growth and I want to try this out. No algae is good algae! Becides some left over hair algae of some kind but it does not seem to spread.

Also diatoms really will just go away on their own, who knew (that is who becides everyone on the internet).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Mulm is pretty hard to avoid. How about moving all your plants to the middle of the tank (like an island) then vacuuming the sand around the sides when doing water changes?
Also, to deal with snails I've found zebra loaches or clown loaches very effective - but hard to catch later on. Also, my zebra loach is a bit of a jerk.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

As it is right now the bulk of it collects on the tank bottom behind the return pipe. Somehow with the additional current my tank is de-mulming itself. I say that because it was in plant branches and my hardscape. Now I literally just watch it get brushed up and float towards the overflow pipe. It is a thing of beauty. Crazy what a little filter manipulation will manage.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Well I count no less than 8 pond sails. Whole lot less algae, lots of snails. So what does a guy do when he plucks them out of a tank to get rid of them??

Is there a humane way to rid ones self of pond snails or do we sacrifice them to the porcelain god?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can crush them in between your fingers and let your current fish eat them. You could also buy loaches or assassin snails if you prefer a more natural approach.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I am crushing your head!


Also, as soon as I can find assassin snails I am all over that


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Do you have a Mr. Pets nearby? The LFS here in Chilliwack has ASSASSIN SNAILS priced "2 for 1" ($6) at the present moment. Got myself a couple today. 


To the naked eye, males and females are virtually identical. They will reproduce, BUT these are neither hermaphrodite nor asexual reproducers. So one in a tank should produce no others. And, even with males and females together in the same tank, the rate of reproduction is very slow relative to those pesky little snails often attached to purchased plants.


P.S. Please do not flush live critters down the loo!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

there is a whole lot of nothing close to me, except the forest lol

I do not as a habit flush anything living into my toilet to be certain. It was more of a joke just to set the matter straight 

I definitely respect the harm it can cause, not to mention I think these things would just live in my septic tank until such time as it were full of snails, much like they are trying to do to my aquarium.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

These critters are transported all over the world. There is a Mr. Pets in Victoria:

Victoria | Mr. Pets

Perhaps they could ship as near to you as possible for you to pick up. Worth a phone call, at least. The worst they can say is "No."


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!
I will look into it for certain.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Guess what??

To nobody's surprise I have even more platy fry. So the major downfall of a heavily planted healthy tank plus platy is that nature just does. At this rate I will single handedly drive down all commercial viability for this species because I am going to be giving them away faster than free display tanks disappear on BCA


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

It's a healthy green mess in there!

Got two different generations of platy fry, pond snails, mts, raspbora and the promiscuous parents of all my problems but at the end of the day I'm a happy man!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

My shrimp apparently laid eggs and spawned without me ever knowing!!

Just notices a tiny pair of antenna floating around!!

This tank is out of control. So at what point is life just too much life??


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Baby shrimps!
Sorry the picture is terrible, I'm terrible at pictures.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I am not even sure how to update this journal anymore...this tank is out of control! 

I have two generations of rili spawn, unless they stagger their spawning from eggs by 2 weeks or more? There are more bloody platy fry, I desperately need to remove my males however have yet to rehome them and my plants...well my plants I think are about to start eating my fish just because they have more nutrients than the water column lol!

Tank is clean, algae free and somehow all my detritus has disappeared, don't know where it went, don't need to know and don't care. All I know is in all my experience I have never had a tank run so well almost independently of me doing anything and it is amazing!

The only thing I do is a water change now and again around 20% and rinse out my coarse return outlet sponge (better know as the shrimp saver) every other day. It is fabulous!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So not a lot to report on here, other than the fact that I want a bigger tank. Snapped this picture tonight and thought someone other than myself might appreciate it. Shrimp know where all the good food is.... sump drain!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Happy times!!!

Just in the process of planning the end for this tank. Leak testing my new 55 gallon after I resealed it on the weekend (thank you 50 dollar Craigs list ad). 

Figure I will start a new journal for the 55, building an internal "sump" and moving over all my livestock. Also going to need a stand I suppose, carpentry huzzah! This little tank started it all and it has been great, joining here has been a blessing (my wife might disagree with the now 120 gallons of water in our living room and all) and for no reason other than being thankful I would like to thank everyone here for their continued support and friendship. 

New journal to come soon, well, soon ish. Summer is my busy time.


----------

